# The Bunny Fiesta



## The Bunny Fiesta (Feb 24, 2021)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I recently my YouTube Channel called "The Bunny Fiesta." where as the name entails, we have bunnies and we have fiestas. I also make unique, fun , DIY Rabbit Treats and "how-to" "recipe" videos. I thought you guys would appreciate this If this isn't allowed, then please remove.

Here are some examples from our Valentines Date.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 24, 2021)

Awwww they are sooo cute! I love the idea of bunny safe spaghetti


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 24, 2021)

I, actually, like the idea of bunny safe spaghetti.


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (Mar 11, 2021)

March 10th was "Super Mario Day" and because I'm a little crazy, I recreated the classic video game for my bunnies to play! See the whole Super Mario Bunny Party here: 

I also make unique DIY Rabbit Treats/cakes and I break down the bunny-safe "recipes" on my channel too if you want to make your rabbit a fun, homemade treat! And of Course, we have bunny parties every week too! You can check out more of our content here: https://www.youtube.com/c/TheBunnyFiesta


----------



## ThumperTheBunny (Mar 11, 2021)

Oh my gosh that’s so cute


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (Mar 12, 2021)

I made my bunnies some Super Mario Inspired Snacks! If anyone wants to make these, the whole instructional video is here: https://youtu.be/P5I-IHMEnK0


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm sorry, but your channel does not get enough love. Just saying.  Your ideas are overly adorable and wonderful.


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Mar 14, 2021)

The Bunny Fiesta said:


> March 10th was "Super Mario Day" and because I'm a little crazy, I recreated the classic video game for my bunnies to play! See the whole Super Mario Bunny Party here:
> 
> I also make unique DIY Rabbit Treats/cakes and I break down the bunny-safe "recipes" on my channel too if you want to make your rabbit a fun, homemade treat! And of Course, we have bunny parties every week too! You can check out more of our content here: https://www.youtube.com/c/TheBunnyFiesta



Love your videos.


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello! WHile I normally have rabbit parties on my Youtube CHannel (The Bunny Fiesta), I thought I would make an informational video for anyone who is considering adding a pet rabbit to their families an/or for new rabbit owners.

Please feel free to share this video to anyone who can benefit from knowing a more about rabbits, because we really hope we can help someone improve their relationship with their current bunny. WE also hope that by revealing some tough truths about bunny life early on in the decsion making process. Hopefully this can help new/potential owners prepare to properly case for and understand their rabbits!

https://youtu.be/Mg0q_m8cXSM

If this video can keep one rabbit from being abandoned, then this video was worth it.



Thanks in advance


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (Apr 11, 2021)

It's National Submarine day, So I made my Rabbits a tiny sub sandwich (from fruits/veggies) & a submarine Digging box! Its definitely too much work, but so adorable!

If anyone wants to see how we made our bunny subs, I included it in the full video of our Yellow Submarine Bunny Party here: https://youtu.be/HnVN45nOlIo

Check out our YouTube Channel (The Bunny Fiesta) to see more of our bunny party videos as well as unique DIY Rabbit Treats!


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (May 15, 2021)

My bunnies had a Cinco de Mayo party, complete with tiny "tacos" and tiny sombreros. Check out the whole party on our Youtube Channel (The Bunny Fiesta): https://youtu.be/3IpBFVWWvSU ⁣

Please note: like humans, bunnies should only have sugar in moderation and the amount they can have depends on the size and weight of your bunny. Our bunnies only eat a small amount of "sweets" on holidays or as rare/special rewards. A rabbit's diet should be mostly hay!
.⁣
#houserabbits #cuterabbits #happycincodemayo


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (May 31, 2021)

I made my bunnies grape popsicles to kick off the summer season! 
Watch my bunnies eat a bunny-safe Grape Popsicle, a super easy DIY rabbit treat! An ASMR experience you didn't know you needed. See the whole bunny ASMR party here: 

Note: Please note: like humans, bunnies should only have sugar in moderation and the amount they can have depends on the size and weight of your bunny. Our bunnies only eat a small amount of "sweets" on holidays or as rare/special rewards.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 1, 2021)

The Bunny Fiesta said:


> My bunnies had a Cinco de Mayo party, complete with tiny "tacos" and tiny sombreros. Check out the whole party on our Youtube Channel (The Bunny Fiesta): https://youtu.be/3IpBFVWWvSU ⁣
> 
> Please note: like humans, bunnies should only have sugar in moderation and the amount they can have depends on the size and weight of your bunny. Our bunnies only eat a small amount of "sweets" on holidays or as rare/special rewards. A rabbit's diet should be mostly hay!
> .⁣
> #houserabbits #cuterabbits #happycincodemayo


Sorry no one replied to you. The is so cool


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (Jun 8, 2021)

June 4th is National Donut day, So I make my rabbits a bunny-safe sprinkle donut (made from fruit/veggies & flowers).

See our whole bunny donut party, complete with bunny munching sounds here: https://youtu.be/GaZ5-A80Nvs

Want to see how we made the bunny-safe Sprinkle Donut: https://youtu.be/5I7V01NpaSw

Check out our Youtube Channel (The Bunny Fiesta) to see more rabbit parties and unique DIY rabbit treats!

Note: Please note: like humans, bunnies should only have sugar in moderation and the amount they can have depends on the size and weight of your bunny. Our bunnies only eat a small amount of "sweets" on holidays or as rare/special rewards. Also, remember to remove any seeds!


----------



## peanutdabunny (Jun 8, 2021)

I saw your other post, isnt grapes bad for rabbits??


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (Jun 8, 2021)

peanutdabunny said:


> I saw your other post, isnt grapes bad for rabbits??


Rabbits can eat a a grape or two as a rare treat (sparingly because they are very high in sugar content), as long as the seeds are removed.


----------



## peanutdabunny (Jun 8, 2021)

good to know!


----------



## MiloTheBunny101 (Jun 8, 2021)

Looks awesome!


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (Jun 14, 2021)

June 17th is National Eat Your Veggies Day, so I made my bunnies a veggie feast, complete with a tiny salad (made to order) and a tiny carrot!

See the whole bunny veggie party, complete with tiny moufs: https://youtu.be/HswHrEVahpk

Please note: like humans, bunnies should only have sugar in moderation and the amount they can have depends on the size and weight of your bunny. Our bunnies only eat a small amount of "sweets" on holidays or as rare/special rewards.


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (Jun 22, 2021)

Happy Start of Summer from my Timmy and Esme! They Went camping and had a fun summer snack!

See the whole Bunny Glamping Party, complete with Bunny munching sounds: 

Want to see more bunny parties or fun DIY rabbit, check out our YouTube channel, The Bunny Fiesta, here: https://www.youtube.com/c/TheBunnyFiesta


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (Jul 4, 2021)

My Baby Bunnies, Timmy & Esme, turned 2 and I threw them a Bday Party with a "Cake", Pinata, and Tiny Hats!!! Timmy and Esme have June Birthdays! Esme was born on 06/25/2019 & Timmy was born on 06/29/2019. I love them more everyday!

If you want to watch them (with sound) munch on cake and ravage the Pinata, you can check out the whole video here: https://youtu.be/P8JvKUHhmy4

Please note: like humans, bunnies should only have sugar in moderation and the amount they can have depends on the size and weight of your bunny. Our bunnies only eat a small amount of "sweets" on holidays or as rare/special rewards. A rabbit's diet should be mostly hay!


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Jul 6, 2021)

I've seen this before.


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (Jul 10, 2021)

Watch my bunnies, Timmy and Esme, eat a bunny-safe burger & fries (made from fruits/herbs, only). Stick around for the DIY After-Party, where we show you how we made our DIY Bunny Burgers and "Bonfire" Bunny Toy!

If you're interested in making fun, unique DIY snacks for rabbits, or just want to see a weirdo put way too much effort into making food for her bunnies, you should check out our "Bunny Fiesta Recipes: https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLm... & our Bunny Parties: https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLm... 

Please note: like humans, bunnies should only have sugar in moderation and the amount they can have depends on the size and weight of your bunny. Our bunnies only eat a small amount of "sweets" on holidays or as rare/special rewards.


----------



## Bunnygreen (Jul 10, 2021)

Omg! This is so cute! My bunny is very sensitive to the foods he eats, but I love this for other buns! My last bunny would have loved this for sure! He basically had an iron stomach and could pretty much eat whatever he wanted. My bun now is mostly restricted to hay, but I still love this for others! Also love your disclaimer that reminds people that rabbits need their sugar in moderation  Everything about this post is so cute and helpful.


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (Jul 25, 2021)

Watch my bunnies eat a frozen cherry then see how crazy they can get while sugar high! 

Please note: like humans, bunnies should only have sugar in moderation and the amount they can have depends on the size and weight of your bunny. Our bunnies only eat a small amount of "sweets" on holidays or as rare/special rewards.

The Bunnies especially love to celebrate lesser-known holidays that are celebrated all around the world, from all backgrounds! Is there a holiday you'd like us to learn about, and/or celebrate or do you have a cool food you'd like to see if I can make bunny-friendly: Let us know in the comments below!


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (Aug 9, 2021)

I had some bonding time with my Timmy and Esme! 
See our whole morning feeding and bonding session:


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (Aug 16, 2021)

Watch my bunnies, Timmy & Esme, eat a Nectarine for the very first time!  
Please note: like humans, bunnies should only have small amounts of sugar in moderation and the amount they can have depends on the size and weight of your bunny. Our bunnies only eat a small amount of "sweets" on holidays or as rare/special rewards.


----------



## The Bunny Fiesta (Aug 23, 2021)

Watch my bunnies, Timmy & Esme, try a jujube for the very first time! Will they love it or hate it? 

If you're interested in making unique DIY rabbit treats, Check out our Bunny Fiesta Recipes: https://youtube.com/playlistlist=PLm1... Also, check out the rest of our Bunny Fiestas: https://youtube.com/playlistlist=PLm1... Please note: like humans, bunnies should only have sugar in moderation and the amount they can have depends on the size and weight of your bunny. Our bunnies only eat a small amount of "sweets" on holidays or as rare/special rewards.


----------

